# Book: The Fundamentals of General Tree Work



## stoner (Jun 26, 2002)

I already own and have practically memorized "The Tree Climber's Companion"...I was just wondering if "The Fundamentals of General Tree Work" by Jerry Bernarek is a good buy. It certainly seems like there are more pages...Has anyone bought this book or used it? Do you recommend it?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## lhwoodman (Jun 26, 2002)

*book*

hey mate:i'd recommend the following::::::::::::
tree climbers guide---------sharon lilly
any of the many books from www.isa-arbor.com
jack


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jun 26, 2002)

I just recently purchased The Fundamentals Of General Tree Work. Started reading it today, seems to have a lot of very good information.

Jeff


----------



## DDM (Jun 26, 2002)

i some how ended up with a copy of the tree workers manual by Lily its very vague.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 26, 2002)

I second the opinion on the Tree Climber's Guide. Have it, but think the ISA only charged my a 1/3 or so of its regular price, a mistake maybe- it aint even worth that...

Gerry's book is awesome, just like his CD Rom, and his climb skills as likely the best big timber guy in existence....


A pic of a big tite spot maple removal, waitin' on the crane and a few other things. More pics at "You can call us the the tree guy" ers thread:


----------



## DDM (Jun 26, 2002)

Roger, Could you rotate them before you post them i already had a crick in my neck


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2002)

Tree Guy, why are your pictures sideways? 
You need to start an album RB.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 27, 2002)

Oops, sry fellas...

forward the chiro bill to me, just keep it under $125 cdn funds

The term was tree guy ers... to please Mike M


----------



## Nickrosis (Jun 27, 2002)

If you want, you could ask Gerald if his book is a good buy. He is a frequent poster at: triple w, dot, t, r, double e, b, u, double z, dot, c, o, m. Or you could read the sticker off Mark Chisholm's helmet in Stihl ads.

Nickrosis


----------



## Treeman14 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Waiting on crane????*

RB, if you were getting a crane, why did you bother with all that rigging? Would it not have been faster, easier, and safer to do the whole tree with the crane? Just a thought from a guy who does a couple crane jobs a week.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 28, 2002)

i think Mr. Bernarek's book is great; it will lend a wide, wealthy background of info for function and lore to your repetoire. Even if it stretches to a diffrent league to test its theories; i think you will find something for yourself there. "Arborist Equipment seems to be a favorite; Sherrill#16195

2 of my favorites are "On Rope" Padget and Smith for understanding rope, friction, pullies etc. Sherrill #16201 and "Professional Timber Falling-A Procedural Approach" by D.Douglas Dent for understanding hinging, holding wood etc.

i have taken Mr. Dent's models of using holding wood to manipulate a natural fall's off side pull(head lean) and turned it sideways for rigging in the tree. The holding wood always goes topside of the hinge, to oppose the direct downward pull of gravity. So you can nip/eliminate some of the fiber at the bottom of the hinge (when folding to the side), for you don't need that holding wood keeping the limb from falling up, so you can manipulate it and schedule it so at tearing and folding of the fibers- leaves a neat upper triangle at finish. This is from those supporting/usherring/folding fibers (of the upward triangle) tearing off as the faces slam close prying the hinge's holding wood apart............


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm with Spidey on this one too. Jerry's book and Dent's are great. Arbo Equpiment by Blair should sit right next to those other books on every arbos bookshelf.

Start at one cover and read all of the way to the back cover. don't skip anything. Jerry's CD is a great buy too.


Tom


----------



## rbtree (Jun 29, 2002)

HI Brett,

I considered the crane ( only a 17 ton boom)for the whole job, but decided against it for several reasons:

Very tite spot for staging crane and tree parts.

87 feet of boom not enough to safely get the cable above the branches.

Crane fees go way up when used for limbing, too time consuming unless huge parts can be taken, an impossibility with this tree.

I thought of using it for some of the limbs, but that would not have worked either, unless we lowered out the back of the tree and the top first, before he got there. 

Anyhow, the speedlining was fun, not overly hard, or awfully slow.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 29, 2002)

How's about this cornus kousa?!! We have it all tied back, it barely survived the carnage....Phew.

looks like john's brain bucket fell off.......

And the freshly washed truck/chipper....bout time!!


----------



## rbtree (Jun 29, 2002)

Oops, dubble pic, sorry.

How bout this view, eh?!

Too bad it was a bit hazy, and the cedar is in front of Mt Rainier. Plus, the Juanita hills obscure most of the Cascades.

Dang, the sun left us yesterday, and it rained all day today.

I'm going to a logging show manana, then a party at Crystal Mt ski area, dang this PNWet anyhow!!!


----------



## rbtree (Jun 29, 2002)

Free dropping is always fun, specially into postage stamp lz's....

We had the Hobbs all set up, guess we just got casual, lazy or...

I was shooting pics for two hours plus, let the guys do their thing..... The other side of the tree had just enuf room to free drop 4-6 footers, that is faster than lowering, as it frees up the groundies to do other things. But we could have lowered out those two on the house side, I reckon.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 29, 2002)

oops, sorry guys, thought I was on my thread.....

my bad.....


----------

